# What offset?



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

offset depends on wheel.Its stamped on the back of the wheel.As for your tire choice go with the 255/40 if you wanna maintain a stock speedometer


----------



## tvalentino (Apr 17, 2013)

i know but im having wheels made and im going with 18x8.5 but not sure what size offset to use...


----------



## tvalentino (Apr 17, 2013)

i used this calculator ( Online Wheel & Tyre Fitment calculator. Offset, Tyre stretch and Rolling Radius calculator ) and i think i need a 20 offset to sit at the same as the stock tire


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Don't run a wider offset than 40, 38-35 would be ideal. Snarf snarf.


----------



## tvalentino (Apr 17, 2013)

so a 30 i think might work best when i ran it in the calculator app i posted


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

+35

If you need a few more mm's you can always tack on some 5mm spacers without worrying about needing longer studs.

If you go too low (30 or less) your stuck with a wheel that may poke a bit. And the only thing to solve that would be to machine off material off the wheel pad. Which is an expensive and inconveniant way to fit a set of wheels.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

tvalentino said:


> so a 30 i think might work best when i ran it in the calculator app i posted





evo77 said:


> +35
> 
> If you need a few more mm's you can always tack on some 5mm spacers without worrying about needing longer studs.
> 
> If you go too low (30 or less) your stuck with a wheel that may poke a bit. And the only thing to solve that would be to machine off material off the wheel pad. Which is an expensive and inconveniant way to fit a set of wheels.


I have a 40 offset rim with 8.5 width. A 30 offset rim will either poke a little, or a decent amount depending on the thickness of your rim's lip. 38 would actually be ideal for our car with an 8.5" wide rim, 35 is nice, but 30 is only if you want poke.

The reason why 40 is the max, is because I'm within a cm of my strut on the inner wheel well. Snarf snarf.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

you want flush?just from my experince anything more than 35 and youll be havin problems in the rear.
'
This is a 8.5 et35,


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Dang Jakk the lip on your rims are fat haha. Also, looking at your sig, you need to tuck your rear wheels, your rear bumper is sitting way too high compared to the rest of your car haha.

EDIT: Although don't you have a 9" or 9.5" wide rim Jakk? I thought your Rotiforms were wider than 8.5".


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Dang Jakk the lip on your rims are fat haha. Also, looking at your sig, you need to tuck your rear wheels, your rear bumper is sitting way too high compared to the rest of your car haha.
> 
> EDIT: Although don't you have a 9" or 9.5" wide rim Jakk? I thought your Rotiforms were wider than 8.5".


i wish they were 9.5.There 19x8.5


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Jak, what's the clearance look like on the strut?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

evo77 said:


> Jak, what's the clearance look like on the strut?


the front i have about 1/2in of clearance.Ill try and sneak my hand up there one of these days and snap a pic.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

tvalentino said:


> i know but im having wheels made and im going with 18x8.5 but not sure what size offset to use...


If you're going to the expense and trouble of having wheels MADE to fit your car, surely you can pick the tire size you want to use and stick it on an off-the-shelf wheel to check fitment first! Stick one on the car and measure all your clearances, and if anything looks too tight or too much gap you can alter the offset on your custom wheels to get it perfect.

Make sure your suspension is set where you want it before doing this.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> you want flush?just from my experince anything more than 35 and youll be havin problems in the rear.
> '
> This is a 8.5 et35,


19x8.5 et35 with no spacers? It's tough to tell from the picture but it looks like the wheel is poking past the fender? Did the wheel or tire hit the fender? What size tire are you using? Bummer about the paint...


----------



## tvalentino (Apr 17, 2013)

so i guess i should call back and make it 18x8.5 on a 38 offset... ill be running a 255/40-18


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

jakkaroo said:


> you want flush?just from my experince anything more than 35 and youll be havin problems in the rear.
> '
> This is a 8.5 et35,


In the pic, was the Cruze lowered? It looks like it and could be the reason?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

JstCruzn said:


> In the pic, was the Cruze lowered? It looks like it and could be the reason?


Just calling Jakks Cruze "lowered" would be an insult haha.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

JstCruzn said:


> In the pic, was the Cruze lowered? It looks like it and could be the reason?


well who gets rims and doesnt "lower" it.Yes my car is slammed,maxxed out to be exact;lowest cruze in the world right now.No the rim doesnt hit the driver side rear pokes out more than all the other wheels.Have no clue on why.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> 19x8.5 et35 with no spacers? It's tough to tell from the picture but it looks like the wheel is poking past the fender? Did the wheel or tire hit the fender? What size tire are you using? Bummer about the paint...


no spacer on driver side,225/35/19,its just the tire rubbing the inside of the fender its a tight fit.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> well who gets rims and doesnt "lower" it.Yes my car is slammed,maxxed out to be exact;lowest cruze in the world right now.No the rim doesnt hit the driver side rear pokes out more than all the other wheels.Have no clue on why.



I just lowered my Pedders Xa's another 6/10" and noticed that same thing. My Drivers side rear tire its closer to the rear fender lip than the Passenger rear.. Wonder if GM knows about this...


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

ShawnB said:


> I just lowered my Pedders Xa's another 6/10" and noticed that same thing. My Drivers side rear tire its closer to the rear fender lip than the Passenger rear.. Wonder if GM knows about this...


The front passenger side also sits in farther inward than the other 3 corners.


----------



## tvalentino (Apr 17, 2013)

so just to make sure before i confirm this order... 18x8.5 with a 255/40 i should get 38 offset????


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

tvalentino said:


> so just to make sure before i confirm this order... 18x8.5 with a 255/40 i should get 38 offset????


Yes


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

tvalentino said:


> so just to make sure before i confirm this order... 18x8.5 with a 255/40 i should get 38 offset????


I'd be pretty cautious. If jak is running 8.5" and 35mm offset (only 3mm more) and is using a 225/35-19, you might have problems running a 255 and only 38mm offset.

Unless you are doing the exact same as someone else who has a proven fitment there will be no guarantees... you're gonna have to do a lot of research AND measuring to make sure it's right. If anything, I'd err on the side of caution and order the wheels with slightly more offset than you think you'll need, and if it's not sitting just perfect you can fine tune it with spacers later. As someone pointed out earlier, if you don't get enough offset on the wheels you're into a costly machining operation to have material removed from the hub face of the wheel. Also, there's only so much extra material that can be removed from the wheel's hub face.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> I'd be pretty cautious. If jak is running 8.5" and 35mm offset (only 3mm more) and is using a 225/35-19, you might have problems running a 255 and only 38mm offset.
> 
> Unless you are doing the exact same as someone else who has a proven fitment there will be no guarantees... you're gonna have to do a lot of research AND measuring to make sure it's right. If anything, I'd err on the side of caution and order the wheels with slightly more offset than you think you'll need, and if it's not sitting just perfect you can fine tune it with spacers later. As someone pointed out earlier, if you don't get enough offset on the wheels you're into a costly machining operation to have material removed from the hub face of the wheel. Also, there's only so much extra material that can be removed from the wheel's hub face.


STOP.

40 offset is the max you can go with our car. I have 40 offset and my wheel is sitting within an cm of my strut on the front, and possibly the rear as well [I have yet to check]. If he went with "slightly more offset" and ended up with 42-45, he could end up with a wheel that would need not only a spacer, but longer studs to fit. Also, spacers should never be used if possible, as they move the mounting point for the wheel farther from the car's axle hub, which puts more stress on the hub bearings/hub/etc. and WILL wear your bearings faster than not running a spacer. Now the amount of accelerated wear depends on the size of the spacer, but it still isn't good to run spacers unless you absolutely have to [For look].

Another thing to take into account is that Jakk is lowered as far as he can go on coilovers, which is NOT what the OP's situation is; and at stock ride height, 255 will be fine. If you're that opposed to it, I would recommend he goes with a 245/45/18 tire as thats what I run, and I have absolutely no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> 40 offset is the max you can go with our car. I have 40 offset and my wheel is sitting within an cm of my strut on the front, and possibly the rear as well [I have yet to check]. If he went with "slightly more offset" and ended up with 42-45, he could end up with a wheel that would need not only a spacer, but longer studs to fit.


This reinforces what I said earlier... if an 8.5" wheel is pushing the limits of available space, the OP is on his own unless he's copying the exact setup of a known good fitment. It sounds like somewhere between 35-40 is the sweet spot as long as the tire isn't an issue. If the OP wants to run a 255/40 tire he may have issues... that's a lot of tire.



Smurfenstein said:


> Also, spacers should never be used if possible, as they move the mounting point for the wheel farther from the car's axle hub, which puts more stress on the hub bearings/hub/etc. and WILL wear your bearings faster than not running a spacer. Now the amount of accelerated wear depends on the size of the spacer, but it still isn't good to run spacers unless you absolutely have to [For look].


Spacers don't change anything but the wheel offset. An et42 with a 7mm spacer or an et35 wheel will have exactly the same effect on a car's bearings. Longer wheel studs are needed with most spacers, yes.



Smurfenstein said:


> Another thing to take into account is that Jakk is lowered as far as he can go on coilovers, which is NOT what the OP's situation is; and at stock ride height, 255 will be fine. If you're that opposed to it, I would recommend he goes with a 245/45/18 tire as thats what I run, and I have absolutely no problems whatsoever.


That's exactly what I would do, run an existing setup unless the OP is confident in his own measurements/calculations. BTW, do you have pics of your 245/45-18's? I'd like to see how that looks! Are you lowered as well?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Spacers don't change anything but the wheel offset. An et42 with a 7mm spacer or an et35 wheel will have exactly the same effect on a car's bearings. Longer wheel studs are needed with most spacers, yes.


Back when I was researching spacers for my car to achieve ~2mm of poke to give my car a wider stance look, I remember coming across a spacer manufacturer with an info page that included a warning about extra hub/axle stress. The thing is when it comes to a spacer, it is a solid mount to the hub assembly, but think about it this way. You have a plate, and a bar attached to it with a heavy weight fixed on the opposite side. Now, lengthen that bar, and put the same weight on the bar. Immediate differences will be close to none, but the fact of the matter is that more stress is now being applied to the joint where the bar is attached to the plate, since the weight is now farther away. The same way that if you hold an extended tape measure, the far side droops down; where if you shorten it, it doesn't droop.

The same principal comes into play with your car's hub/hub assembly, and the bigger spacer you put on, the farther out you put the weight of your wheel/tire, and the more stress you end up putting on your hub. Which in turn, puts more stress on your hub bearings. Now this extra stress wont cause anything drastic, in a short amount of time, because if it did no one would trust/run spacers and no one would manufacture them. But it still puts added stress onto your hub, and it has the potential to accelerate wear long term.



Blue Angel said:


> That's exactly what I would do, run an existing setup unless the OP is confident in his own measurements/calculations. BTW, do you have pics of your 245/45-18's? I'd like to see how that looks! Are you lowered as well?


Only a couple, but here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-c...1085-first-official-photo-shoot-my-cruze.html


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

take into mind the jtusi cruze has a square 19x9 et35.Ive measured and you can fit a 9.5 in the arch unless you run a 5mm spacer to avoid the coilover,but with such a wide wheel i would have had to run a 45et which imo would have done no justice to a 140hp car.
Also take into thought most of the cars that have a "wide" wheel setup are on coilovers and not the massive oem shocks.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> But it still puts added stress onto your hub, and it has the potential to accelerate wear long term.


Everything you're saying is 100% true. Moving the wheel in/out relative to the wheel bearing changes the amount of "cantilever" force (torque) the wheel puts on the bearing. This will increase the bearing's load and reduce its life.

My point was simply that there's no difference if you do this by using a wheel with a different offset, or using a spacer. What matters is the location of the tire's center of force relative to the wheel bearing. Using an et42 wheel with a 7mm spacer would result in the same wheel bearing loads as using an et35 wheel (42-7=35) since the tire/wheel would end up in the same place.

Having said all that, using spacers should only be done if necessary. A wheel with the proper offset is the correct way to go, but if you need to use a spacer make sure it is hub-centric and used with the correct length of wheel studs.

Your car is looking good, Smurf! Nice pics, too. That roof rack makes the car look "all business".


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> take into mind the jtusi cruze has a square 19x9 et35.Ive measured and you can fit a 9.5 in the arch...


Hey jak, have you got a link to that car?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Hey jak, have you got a link to that car?



http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-c...med-cruze-custom-coils-custom-wheels-etc.html


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the link! I'd be interested in seeing what they did to squeeze 19x9 wheels in there. As you said, the struts probably free up some room. I think there would be room in the back, but the front would be tight.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tvalentino (Apr 17, 2013)

ill be lowered on BG springs... i got them in last week... going to install them this week...


----------



## Iceman (Apr 20, 2013)

How well do you think an 18x8 with a 40 mm offset will look? Been looking at these rims for a min and its driving me crazy with how it will look, will it either sit in too far or have poke.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Iceman said:


> How well do you think an 18x8 with a 40 mm offset will look? Been looking at these rims for a min and its driving me crazy with how it will look, will it either sit in too far or have poke.


You won't have to worry about a poke with 18x8 40 offset. Not unless you have a +20 or less which you won't find those specs anyway.

Google "18x8 cruze" for images.


----------



## Iceman (Apr 20, 2013)

Alright thanks. Found another post saying how 18x8 with 42mm back cuts really close to strut at 5mm of spacing between inner rim and strut so I shouldn't have an issue there either. I guess worst case if they are too sunk in I could put a spacer in to reach the look I'm shooting for. Plus I'm getting the Eibach lowering springs on once they come in.


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

Here is what a 18 x 8 wheel with a -42mm offset looks like.
Plenty of room at the fender lip.


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

And a little better pic at "Car Hinge" In Nebraska.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Silver LT RS said:


> Here is what a 18 x 8 wheel with a -42mm offset looks like.
> Plenty of room at the fender lip.
> View attachment 17322


Nice wheels. What brand are they?

Gotta luv wheels with only 5 holes instead of 10. Much cleaner.


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

They are 2crave Mach 7 wheels. They offer this wheel with different colors and finishes, for you guys that like black wheels.


----------



## Iceman (Apr 20, 2013)

I went with the 42mm offset. Just got them back from the powder coat shop

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Iceman (Apr 20, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Iceman said:


> View attachment 27322
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Almost a match to the lid on your garbage can! 

What tire size, wheel size and offset?


----------



## Iceman (Apr 20, 2013)

Have to check my tire again but i think a 225 rims are 18x8 with 42mm offset. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## curbappeaL (Oct 4, 2016)

What offset would you want with a 18x8? could you get away with +30 offset?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

curbappeaL said:


> What offset would you want with a 18x8? could you get away with +30 offset?


Yes, you could easily get away with a +30 offset with an 18x8 wheel. As for the best offset for your application, it has a lot to do with your ride height.


----------

